# Most youve won on a scratchcard ?



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Any big winners out there?

Yet again no luck for me, won a quid today from 6 national lottery scratchcards


----------



## KrisJenkins (Nov 8, 2008)

£38. lame eh?!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

£38 not bad, a tenners the most iv ever won, as soon as i win a few grand il giv up


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

£50 about 8 years ago. since then £1s and £2s...the thieving bstards lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

only one way to win wihlth scratch cards. .. Don't play.

However would be interesting to see if anyone actually has won even a grand on them.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Most I have done on the cards is £2....... managed £1562 on a ticket though in one sitting, got 5 numbers up, so close, one more number

and I would have treated every UKM member to a full tub of whey.... :thumb:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

I would rather give my money to a charity of my personal choice, than give it to camelot.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

about 15 years ago i bought 3 cards...i won..

£2, £25 and £50

best part was.....i didnt tell my 1st husband...and i was able to go and treat myself to a new pair of shoes and something for the kids...

i told him my mum bought the things for us...

he was an abusive husband and didnt let me buy anything new......


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

When i was 12 my dad bought me a heap of stuff clothes shoes new games for my sega he told me he had some luck on the lotto and ive just asked him there now how much he won £30000:cursing: and it all gone now.


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

£30 i think

i did think id got 5 numbers on lottery but my dad was winding me up the ****


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't really get them as there abit of a mugs game, might of won the odd

£2 or so when I have got one.

But when they first came out in the earlier 90's my mum

won £1000 , shes didn't even notice she had won and the card very

nearly ended up in the bin till my sister noticed the 3 symbols.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

won £4500ish on normal national lotery, I think £250 is most on scratch cards, but had a mate won 2k on one.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

£20


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

never bought 1 but my old next door neighbour won £77.5grand


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

ive played the lottery 3 times in my life costing 3 pounds, ive won 463 pounds, i plan to never play again so im always a winner lol


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Guy on another forum i use won 100k on a scratchcard;


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Overall -£Idreadtothink...


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmm i wouldnt say no for spending £1 and winning £100k, but nowadays 100k is **** all when it comes to what you get for your buck ! IE houses


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

5 or sumit, spent it on more scratch cards so £0 tbh :lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

once i had 3 tkts all still attached and won £1 on the 1st £5 on the 2nd and £20 on the third and they were a bday gift of the girls at work


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

£50 here.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Never won on one,in fact i would rather scratch my balloon knot with sandpaper.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

won £100 on a scratch card


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Won the odd tenner on the lotto but rarely do it.

I have a lot of money in premium bonds though and have won about a grand on those over about 4 years.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

50quid


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I've only bought one 3 times and won a quid! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Last year I had to clear out a shop that the tenant had left without paying his bills. Found about £500 worth of scratch cards. In total I won about £170 so I will never be buying them as I know from experience the chance of winning decent money is ****. The highest amount on one card was £28


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

£2 :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I won £68 on the lottery once, 1 fvcking number off £1,222 or 2 numbers off being set for life!! :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to buy 2 scratch cards every sat and for 5 weeks on the trot won £10+????? On the lottery got 4 numbers plus the bonus and the 5th number was 1 number out!!! My uncle was doin £50 a week on sat lottery when they bought out the midweek he was doin a £100 so decided to cut out half his numbers.you know what happened next??? he was gutted


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I won £100 with my last pound some years ago, nice win as I was on my ass at the time.

Last night I got a scratchy after the match, £5 

My great uncle won the 100 grand top prize a couple of years ago. Lucky cnut


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

my dads mate bought one on his lunch break and one of the other blokes at work had given him a quid to get him one. He won nothing but the one he bought for the other bloke won £25000. Think he was a bit gutted to say the least !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My Aunties fella won £25 grand the jammy git !!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

£50 but its good to hear that real people have won more than the occasional £1 :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't do scrathcards but I know I'm gonna be doing a few lines on the euro millions on fri. Think it's £115 million ,, just fckin imagine that


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

My mom got 4 numbers on the lottery years ago she won £75... pretty shyte really.

I don't play it so i've never won (or lost).


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Pound.

and tenna on the lottery.

untill next week when i win 7 mil!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Bought 1 and won £50 when they first came out - 14 years ago or something..

Never bought a one since LMAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> Don't do scrathcards but I know I'm gonna be doing a few lines on the euro millions on fri. Think it's £115 million ,, just fckin imagine that


you know what gets me, some people say that too much money. erm, no, theres no such thing as too much money

"it wont make you happy" bollocks! id be the happiest man alive!

Might have to have a couple of lines on that myself come to think about it.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

50quid on scratch card

and 16euro on euromillions... came to 14quid with shyt exchange rate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> you know what gets me, some people say that too much money. erm, no, theres no such thing as too much money
> 
> "it wont make you happy" bollocks! id be the happiest man alive!
> 
> Might have to have a couple of lines on that myself come to think about it.


totally agree mate. I would be over the moon. Imagine winning that then checking your balance at the ATM. Haha


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

i bought 3 i won £100, my mate who was fresh from the bookies £40 up decided to buy 20 x £2 scratchy's and won nothing lol it was brilliant.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

ill go and buy one on the way to work to night and ill let you know tomora....

watch me win now,,,,(i wish)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> totally agree mate. I would be over the moon. Imagine winning that then checking your balance at the ATM. Haha


Not sure the ATMs where i live go past 4 figures


----------



## h_n_d (Jun 23, 2009)

i work for the company i deal with all those lucky winners everyday


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Never really been a gambling person. Probably only ever played the lottery 10 times in my life and the euromillions about twice.

My mate gets loads of scratchcards and wins every so often. Tires to make out that he wins more than he spends but that's a load of crap!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

well i got a LUCKY NUMBER 7. and i won sweet f*#k all. :cursing:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When they first came out i won £250 on one.

I bought a new set of chrome bumpers and a new Mota Lita steering wheel for my Mini.

This was about 15 years ago!


----------

